# Bling. Bling.??????



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

WTF are you trying to say?

Bling? Is it like toddler language? Or just yet another stupid fucking Americanism?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's 'Bling Bling' not 'Bling. Bling.' 

Bling Vek Bling Vek


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It's 'Bling Bling' not 'Bling. Bling.'
> 
> Bing Vek Bling Vek


Bing?

And, 'like hello so not funny' what is it that bling bling actually brings to the language?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I conclude that 'bling bling' is pseudo-USA-twat language for halfwits - or at least those too lazy to use full the extent of the available vocabulary in the English language.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Generally agreed on the pervasive creep of Americanisms into the English language (e.g adverts now seem to be called commercials). However if used in the correct manner with the right amount of irony, they can be acceptable. For example "bling bling" I have heard Anglicised to describe 4 pram-faced track-suited Classic-Reebok-trainer-wearing pikey birds desecending on the Elizabeth Duke counter, cooing over the sovereign rings and seeing who can buy the biggest hoop earrings, a process known as a "bling-off".

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

<serious>Excuse me interupting, but what is a "pikey Bird" <Serious> Â


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> <serious>Excuse me interupting but what is a "pikey Bird" <Serious> Â


A 'Pikey Bird' is a delightful expression used you describe a rough tart! Hoop type earrings, sovereign rings, tacky clothing...likely to be illiterate, can't spell, vocabulary composed entirely with slang. :-X They used to be known as Kappa Slappa's, now the more retro term is 'Pikey Bird'.

You win Â£5 if you're thinking of whom I'm thinking of! LOL Â 
PJ
:-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh I see, *thats* a pikey bird


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> A 'Pikey Bird' is a delightful expression used you describe a rough tart! Hoop type earrings, sovereign rings, tacky clothing...likely to be illiterate, can't spell, vocabulary composed entirely with slang. :-X They used to be known as Kappa Slappa's, now the more retro term is 'Pikey Bird'.
> 
> You win Â£5 if you're thinking of whom I'm thinking of! LOL
> PJ
> :-*


You forgot the tattoos. And the baby. With tatoos. And earrings.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> You forgot the tattoos. And the baby. With tatoos. And earrings.


Oh god yes, so I did. There's often a navel ring hidden amongst mounds of white wobbling flesh as well! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Having lived in the states for a few years I would like to inform you that "bling bling" did not originate there. I never heard that term used until I moved to this country. I'm afraid you british people will have to take responsibility for this one.

Unless ofcourse you can manage to pin it onto the australians or someone else... I know! The germans! Let's blame them for everything!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So bling = exclamation on seeing pikey bird?

Good. I shall submit it to Chambers.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Brits are not responsible for 'bling bling'. Bling bling is just another phrase coming out of hip hop culture - and yes, it DID originate in the US.

Since rap music is becoming more and more popular/commercial, you can expect to hear many more of these phrases crossing over. They are not a new thing. Personally I think a middle aged white TV presenter can not carry off a phrase like bling bling in the same way as 50 cent


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> Personally I think a middle aged white TV presenter can not carry off a phrase like bling bling in the same way as 50 cent


Personally I think 50 cent can not carry off a gramatically correct scentance sentence in the same way as a middle aged white TV presenter.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Personally I think 50 cent can not carry off a gramatically correct scentance sentence in the same way as a middle aged white TV presenter.


'tis true. LOL ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Personally I think 50 cent can not carry off a gramatically correct scentance sentence in the same way as a middle aged white TV presenter.


hahaha - no arguments from me. ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> You win Â£5 if you're thinking of whom I'm thinking of! LOL Â
> PJ
> :-*


could it be that scouse pikey bird from Girls Aloud?


----------

